# 180G custom build completed



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to update everyone who gave me advice on my build. 
Here are some pics of the finished setup:



























































Next up.....Leveling the beast and adding substrate.


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

Very Nice. My ultimate goal is to build my own as well. All I need is the supplies. and space. and tools. and money.and time. It might be awhile. :/


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

very nice!! my boyfriend and i are going to attempt building our own some time this summer...probably will start small. as it is we dont have room in our house for anymore big tanks...


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice work. That's a beast. I bet it turns out great.

P.S. I believe I have the exact same thermostat as you. lol


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Mean Harri said:


> Nice work. That's a beast. I bet it turns out great.
> 
> P.S. I believe I have the exact same thermostat as you. lol


you must mean the white rodgers. i have 2 of them, they are ssssoooo cool.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's so disgustingly nice....where do you live again? doesn't really matter but you're hired man lol that is some NICE work; plant that neat & some great fish in there - Ugly how pretty that will turn out....*me dreaming here now*


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> That's so disgustingly nice....where do you live again? doesn't really matter but you're hired man lol that is some NICE work; plant that neat & some great fish in there - Ugly how pretty that will turn out....*me dreaming here now*


thanks angel....it consumed alot of weekends and late nights. I am just happy to get the whole thing out of my garage. 

I was going to move my plants from my 55G into the 180G, but I have decided to order all new plants. Going to have quite a few different varieties in there.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I can only image...and here I was last year proud like heck building my first own 55g stand (w/out doors lol) that's real nice...but wayyy past my DIY league lol

Oh you have to update pic's when you get that planted I can only imagine how beautiful that'll be *drool*

And you glued & cut all that glass to didn't you?


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> I can only image...and here I was last year proud like heck building my first own 55g stand (w/out doors lol) that's real nice...but wayyy past my DIY league lol
> 
> Oh you have to update pic's when you get that planted I can only imagine how beautiful that'll be *drool*
> 
> And you glued & cut all that glass to didn't you?


i didnt make the tank.....but it was custom made for someone else. i got it off craigs, the glass is 1/2" thick and nice and clear. if i told you what i paid for it you wouldnt believe me.;-)

i may place my plant order this weekend, i will have to see how i feel. 
stay tuned for more pics.:-D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well i have not added to this one but i have followed it for some time and i must say you did an amazing job!! well done


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiicccceeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!

My hubby FINALLY got his workshop done and the first thing on his to do list is make me a new stand and hood for my 55G. That's black paint right? I want to stain mine really dark espresso.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

trukgirl said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiicccceeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!
> 
> My hubby FINALLY got his workshop done and the first thing on his to do list is make me a new stand and hood for my 55G. That's black paint right? I want to stain mine really dark espresso.


 
I used black gloss enamel. I wanted oil based paint to protect from any water spillage.


*update* 
I have added plants, driftwood, and some of my rainbow fish to my tank. Tomorrow i plan on installing my moonlights. 
Ill try to post some more pics too.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea. If I get my wish with the dark espresso stain, I'll definitely be using some type of a heavy duty waterproofing clearcoat. Updated pics would be great!!


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

ok here are some updated pics.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! all I can say thats just a bieutifuk tank! 

And what kind of fish are those?

Phil


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

philipboucharddavies said:


> Wow! all I can say thats just a bieutifuk tank!
> 
> And what kind of fish are those?
> 
> Phil


 
thanks!:-D

those are austrailian rainbows (_Melanotaenia australis) _i believe.
and there are 2 blue neon rainbows (_Melanotaenia praecox) _ in there too.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Its very nice!

Phil


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good!

Do you think you could get some pictures with the tank lights on and the room dark?


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

well i did the best i could.


----------

